# NO more AMBER Lights!!!



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Strong name to light color ratio 

I hate amber too looks good what bulb did you use?


----------



## tsblu22 (Aug 8, 2013)

Switch backs for the turn signals.. 7443/7444 I belive. Then got clear side marker lenses from ebay.. then got (194) 5diode white ledz for side markers


----------



## giantsnation (Oct 11, 2012)

Do have any links for the switchback turn signals? Really like these!


----------



## giantsnation (Oct 11, 2012)

And I need to say thank you for making me go back to eBay and search for clear side markers. It seems another company is starting to make these and they're a lot cheaper than ever before. 

New 2011 13 Chevy Cruze Depo Clear Front Bumper Side Marker Lights LED T10 Bulbs | eBay


----------



## transportsup (Aug 27, 2013)

Very nice! This is definitely on my list of to do's. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## tsblu22 (Aug 8, 2013)

The switch backs I got were from a local car show vendor.








The vendor is there every friday. It's a placed called Towers Plaza in south florida more specifically near Davie florida.


----------



## blackbowtie (Jul 4, 2013)

Ha, glad those lumens are 100% real! I'd hate to ending up with the fake ones.

BTW, Automotive lighting - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

They look good, I like it!


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

I bought these. They are amaze balls!!!

7443 7444 T20 Dual Color Switchback LED Bulbs For Turn Signal Lights


----------



## Cruzado (Sep 9, 2012)

tsblu22 said:


> Finally got all the ambers in the front changed out.. here's the final results..
> View attachment 57401
> 
> View attachment 57409
> ...


Those look nice. I though it was ilegal to have diff color on turn signals???? I dont like the amber either.... If it is leg...im doing it!
Thanks


----------



## tsblu22 (Aug 8, 2013)

Not illegal.. my turn signals switch to amber when I'm turning. But stay white when driving... The side markers are legal too. As long as they are not red or blue it's fine... mine look blue from the pictures.. but I assure u they are pure white..

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

There called switchbacks if your interested. 

Sent From My Galaxy Note 3.
Which is bigger than my hand.


----------



## Sayvingpvtbrian (Jan 20, 2014)

Danny5 said:


> I bought these. They are amaze balls!!!
> 
> 7443 7444 T20 Dual Color Switchback LED Bulbs For Turn Signal Lights


Could any one help me find 2014 Clear Side Marker Lenses, having some difficulty.
Thanks!


----------



## tsblu22 (Aug 8, 2013)

If I'm not mistaken they should be the same. What model do u have. And is it the america/Canada style of cruze?

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

Sayvingpvtbrian said:


> Could any one help me find 2014 Clear Side Marker Lenses, having some difficulty.
> Thanks!


Here ya go:

Depo 2011 13 Chevy Cruze Euro Clear Front Left Right Bumper Side Marker Light | eBay


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Looks very nice. Good to see price on both those items finally came down to a more reasonable price.

Sent from my Phablet. Excuse the grammurr.


----------



## tsblu22 (Aug 8, 2013)

Those are the exact ones.. and yup... 44 bucks now...

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## giantsnation (Oct 11, 2012)

yea I'm ordering the ones with the T10 led bulb for just under $50. Good buy compared to the other option!


----------



## Sayvingpvtbrian (Jan 20, 2014)

Yes it's the American/Canadian model it's the LT, I swear It said it wouldn't fit. They do look the same tho. I wanna do the same thing as this guy with the switchbacks


----------



## tsblu22 (Aug 8, 2013)

Go take a pic of ur car and post it here.. oh.. and I'm the guy with all this installed.. lol... 
When u post it to this page, make sure u select in line so that way we don't have to download the image


----------



## tsblu22 (Aug 8, 2013)

Get a close up of the side marker if u can please

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Sayvingpvtbrian (Jan 20, 2014)

Here's a pic, the neighbours are outside having a "confrontation" so this is a pic the dealer sent me before I bought it.


----------



## tsblu22 (Aug 8, 2013)

Dude it looks exactly the same...

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Sayvingpvtbrian (Jan 20, 2014)

Tight, so you got the clear lenses and then replaced the bulbs with the switchbacks right? And what'd you do for the headlights or blinkers same deal?


----------



## Sayvingpvtbrian (Jan 20, 2014)

Tight, so you got the clear lenses and then replaced the bulbs with the switchbacks right? And what'd you do for the headlights or blinkers same deal?


----------



## tsblu22 (Aug 8, 2013)

Switchbacks are in the turn signals...

The side markers have 194 (5)diode white leds.

The side markers stay white, but the turn signals go back to amber then white blinking when turning


----------



## tsblu22 (Aug 8, 2013)

Next on my agenda is Hidz and fogs.. right now I'm rocking the xenon bulbs... but want moreeeee..... lol


----------



## RoadRage (May 19, 2012)

Hey ts..I wanna compare the color of the bulb with what I have. For some reason my side markers are bluish and want a more 6000k white look to it.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## tsblu22 (Aug 8, 2013)

Post s pic roadrage


----------



## Sayvingpvtbrian (Jan 20, 2014)

Fog lights will be sick bro! Can't wait to see, post night pics when you get re done. Thanks for the clarity lol

check these out, I might have to grab a pair: http://store.ijdmtoy.com/High-Power-Daytime-Running-Lights-p/chevy-cruze-drl.htm


----------



## tsblu22 (Aug 8, 2013)

Those are nice and all, but I want maximum light output. I might get the ones that have the regular light housing and have a smaller led bar next to it.







These are the ones I want


----------



## RoadRage (May 19, 2012)

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## tsblu22 (Aug 8, 2013)

So the people I bought the side marker lenses from posted my car in there listings.. so needless to say I'm happy.. and ill be sending people there way.. eBay seller name: neondials.. The clear lenses are $44 without the lights and $49 with the lights.
There's a limited supply so hurry up and buy.. lol









Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Sayvingpvtbrian (Jan 20, 2014)

Check these bad boys.Exact Fit LED Daytime Running Light DRL Lamp Kit Chevy Cruze with Fog 09 10 14 G | eBay I like it better with the light housing.

I'm still debating on clear or smoked side markers. Wanna see how bright it would be with the smoked ones so they blend well. gonna search for some pic's.


----------



## blackbowtie (Jul 4, 2013)

Hey OP, why does the pic on the ebay link look just like your car? Same steelies and it looks like the same blue lug nuts....


----------



## tsblu22 (Aug 8, 2013)

Lol cause it is my car.. The seller had me send in some pics after I installed the lenses. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Cruzado (Sep 9, 2012)

Thanks...gonna have to get me some.


----------

